
What's it like living with schizophrenia? - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-H7iJMo4fc
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because she talks about breakthrough symptoms and how she
copes with them. Anti-psychotic meds can have heavy duty side effects, and so
if you can cope on lower doses that's probably a good idea. She describes the
balance of wanting to get rid of auditory hallucinations but not wanting to be
over medicated, and needing to tweak her meds occasionally.

